# 5 years with DPDR: My Experience (Audio)



## TheLighthouse (Apr 22, 2018)

Long and rambling video but I finally decided to summarize my experience with DPDR, and the wisdom I have gained.


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

how much and long you smoked before dp?


----------



## TheLighthouse (Apr 22, 2018)

thanksforbeingalive said:


> how much and long you smoked before dp?


Smoked on and off for around two years. After inducing DPDR I smoked a few additional times, but eventually had to stop all drug use (including alcohol) completely because it only exacerbated my symptoms.


----------

